# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Më ndihmoni të gjej një emër për qenushin tim

## FierAkja143

Sa po mbarova procesin e adoptimit te qenit tim sot  :buzeqeshje: 
Per dy dite do vete ta mar pasi ti bejn vaksinat e fundit dhe ta "fix-in"

Qeni eshte pitbull-lab mix (me nje propabilitet te vogel qe ka dhe cik german shepherd por nuk i dihet kush eshte babai lol) 2 muajsh bebush si shpirt  :ngerdheshje: 

Qeni ngjan si tiger nga ngjyrat por nuk dua tja ve emrin tiger.

Me jepni disa emra te bukur per qen meshkuj.

----------


## Homer

*Bubi* emer fisnik per qejt

----------


## PINK

keto komshinjte e mi i qujne ato te vetet

njeri buddy
e tjetri sparky. 

kete buddy-n e kam tmerr. lol

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Laluc.

lol

----------


## FierAkja143

lol jo se dua te sigurohem nje here qe do dali qen i zgjuar qe ti ve ate emer  :perqeshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Qente laluce zakonisht te zgjuar jane.
Jane lalucet njerez qe spara jane  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

ja tha dicka dhe londonezi i shume-udhetuari  :perqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Laluc.
> 
> lol


Tiger laluc.
Do ishte me i pershtatshem,me qe eshte pitbull.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Tiger laluc.
> Do ishte me i pershtatshem,me qe eshte pitbull.


Ose laluc i perzier , laraman  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

unë pagëzova një qen para dy javësh me emrin Qofte. Vërja se është i bukur.  :ngerdheshje: 

Ose lëre se amerikanët sdin ta shqiptojnë lol

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Ose laluc i perzier , laraman :D


"Laluc i perzier"i vihet si emer zakonisht kafsheve qe nuk kan kurajo...lepurit,kecit,o qingjit...
Ndersa per qent,perdoren.Tiger laluc ose luan laluc.(ne qofte se e do qenin trim).

----------


## FierAkja143

Ok smth_pathetic sa po kaluat limitin e postimeve te budallepsura/pa vlere/jasht teme ne kte teme.
Tani ose sill pergjigje serioze ose mos shkruaj fare.  

Flm per mirkuptimin  :buzeqeshje: 


ps. serafim same for u buddy

----------


## IL__SANTO

Ty mi fierakja te rafte pikpresja.    :perqeshje: 

Ce do qenin mi aman.Po ec meqe e ke marr veji emer myslyman se do ta hajn me sy ndryshe..   :P

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ok firakja .
Sorry.

Vija emrin Luci nqs eshte qen e lucy nqs eshte bu.ce .

lol

----------


## -BATO-

Unë them t'ia vësh *Buçi*.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Sa po mbarova procesin e adoptimit te qenit tim sot 
> Per dy dite do vete ta mar pasi ti bejn vaksinat e fundit dhe ta "fix-in"
> 
> Qeni eshte pitbull-lab mix (me nje propabilitet te vogel qe ka dhe cik german shepherd por nuk i dihet kush eshte babai lol) 2 muajsh bebush si shpirt 
> 
> Qeni ngjan si tiger nga ngjyrat por nuk dua tja ve emrin tiger.
> 
> Me jepni disa emra te bukur per qen meshkuj.


Xhek/i?  :buzeqeshje:  uhh dua ta shikoj qenushin komshie, ma trego kur ta marresh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Laluc.
> 
> lol


uhh komshie how about "lala" lol

----------


## FierAkja143

> uhh komshie how about "lala" lol


loool jo po tralaluci :perqeshje:   kujt i ben qejfin dhe ti aman 

jo lala as luli as lali as luci as laluc lol 

thash nje here tja vija "*pretty boy*" loool po vllai me amoren filluan te qeshin se di pse  :perqeshje: 


opsioni tjeter eshte *Boss* whatcha think

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> loool jo po tralaluci  kujt i ben qejfin dhe ti aman 
> 
> jo lala as luli as lali as luci as laluc lol 
> 
> thash nje here tja vija "*pretty boy*" loool po vllai me amoren filluan te qeshin se di pse 
> 
> 
> opsioni tjeter eshte *Boss* whatcha think


lol pretty boy pak si e gjat si emer  :ngerdheshje:  \

boss pak si serjoz si emer :P...ne kishim nje qen qe ja vurem emrin xhixhi  :perqeshje: ...me pelqejn emrat cutsy patutsy  :perqeshje: 

how about "bukulosh" aka bukurosh lol

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Vija ''leggy''  :ngerdheshje:

----------

